# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  G'Day - OB Getting Started in Canberra

## Prickles

Hi all, great forum! 
I'm starting out on a knock-down - ICF rebuild in the ACT.  All pretty daunting so far.  I'd be very grateful for any contacts, advice or warnings on OB projects in the National Capital. 
Cheers - Prickles

----------


## Prickles

Here are the drawings, a modest place for two folks with no kids.  Hopefully the ICF walls, double glazed windows and tonnes of insulation will keep the power bills down.       
Post amended to remove details of poster

----------


## Belair_Boy

> I'm starting out on a knock-down - ICF rebuild in the ACT

  G'day Prickles 
Big welcome to another ICF builder. 
If you haven't already done so, have a look at my and Sundancewfs Go to Whoa.  You might find some ideas/info there. 
Are you doing the full owner build or subcontracting?
What ICF blocks are you using? 
Looking forward to seeing some photos as things progress.
Good luck and have fun.

----------


## Prickles

G'Day Belair_Boy, 
Thanks for the message, I picked up your build in a Google search months ago and have been watching with interest ever since.  An excellent, detailed 'Blog' that has inspired me to join the forum.  Thanks for all the hard work you have put in for wannabes like me.  Also been reading Sundancewfs and JChilds ICF builds, it is reassuring to see you guys using this stuff.  Whenever I mention ICF to a builder here their eye's glaze over and they say something like "...nah mate, you'll be wanting brick veneer" 
The plan is to do as much as possible myself, but there is a lot I will have to subcontract.  I'm currently looking for someone to take on the whole slab process to co-ordinate the drains, hydronics and polishing. 
Planning to use 200mm blocks, but waiting for quotes from Insulbrick & Thermacell.  Still trying to get an asbestos bungaloo knocked down so I'll post photos as soon as something happens. 
Cheers

----------


## Prickles

The floor plan - nice and simple - two bedrooms, a study/computer room and open kitchen/dining/living area.  One essential is an 'air lock' to kick off the boots and hang up the coats on those cold Canberra nights.

----------


## Random Username

1) Any trees on the block that are in inconvenient locations should enjoy some glyphosate injections so they can...errrrr...die of heat stress.
2) Good luck with finding a non "narrrr, it be brick veneer yarrr be wantin' there" builder in Canberra.  The only ones I ever found were attached to architects who wanted the job of designing and overseeing construction of the place as well. 
3) Expect to pay more -  if you can get a brick veneer wall built (inc. materials) for (say) $250 per square meter, your non brick veneer solution will cost at least that in either one of materials or labour.  (ie if you are supplying materials, labour will be $250 per square meter; if you are supplying labour, material will cost you $250 per square meter).

----------


## Belair_Boy

> An excellent, detailed 'Blog' that has inspired me to join the forum.

  G'day Prickles 
Thanks for the positive comments.
Most builders don't like anything they are not familiar with and will try and steer you towards what is easiest for them. 
ICF is great for the owner builder and you only have to subcontract the pump (if you are not hand filling) and buy the concrete, both of which are easy to do.
There is no reason you could not lay your own hydronic pipes and do your own concrete polishing.  I did a hydronic heated slab for a neighbor last year and you could knock it off in a day with help from a mate.  You can also hire all the concrete grinding gear, it is not that hard to do, just need a little care.
If you really want to get your hands dirty you could lay your own reinforcing (subcontracting the digging and concrete pour) but it could be easier to get the complete slab package (but still do your own hydronic heating pipes). 
I am very happy with the 200 block from Insulbrick. 
Good luck with build.

----------


## Prickles

> G'day Prickles 
> If you really want to get your hands dirty you could lay your own reinforcing (subcontracting the digging and concrete pour) but it could be easier to get the complete slab package (but still do your own hydronic heating pipes).

  Thanks for the vote of confidence Belair_Boy, but while I'm reasonable on the tools my background is ICT and while cabling can be removed and re-run the slab is a 'one chance' and I don't want the plumber to tell me "there's no drain pipe in the dunny" if I miss a small but important detail.  So yes, the slab package is looking good. 
It's early days and all options are open... watch this space!

----------


## Prickles

> 1) Any trees on the block that are in inconvenient locations should enjoy some glyphosate injections so they can...errrrr...die of heat stress.
> 2) Good luck with finding a non "narrrr, it be brick veneer yarrr be wantin' there" builder in Canberra.
> 3) Expect to pay more -  if you can get a brick veneer wall built (inc. materials) for (say) $250 per square meter, your non brick veneer solution will cost at least that in either one of materials or labour.

  G'Day Random, 
fortunately there are no 'Significant' trees on the block and the rest will soon be relocating to Corkhills.  I've found a builder in Yass who is just finishing his own ICF build, so we are off to have a look next weekend.  I've always been told the ICF would cost more than brick veneer, but Zego calculate they have ten times the insulation factor, so I'm thinking they are worth the investment. 
Cheers!

----------


## SquarePeg

Hi Prickles, 
I have just finished (owner) building the walls of my house using ICF in Sydney. So far so good. Happy to answer any questions, as I also found it difficult to get my head around it all at first and was a total newbie to building 6 months ago!  
one of the things that made life a lot easier, were some second hand braces i found online to help keep the walls plumb and to also double up as a scaffolding platform for pouring the concrete  they made life a lot easier. I no longer need these so I'm currently selling them in Sydney (22 braces, 3M tall) $1500 for the lot. They are still erected if you would like to see how they work and how easy they are to put up and pull down. I have them on gumtree at the moment with some photos. 
Good luck with your build!   Bracing&#x2F;scaffolding for Insulated concrete forms - 22 braces | Building Materials | Gumtree Australia Manly Area - Manly | 1040647129

----------


## Prickles

[QUOTE=SquarePeg;933283] I no longer need these so I'm currently selling them in Sydney (22 braces, 3M tall) $1500 for the lot. They are still erected if you would like to see how they work and how easy they are to put up and pull down.  
Hi SquarePeg, 
sorry for the belated response, I haven't been on the forum for a while and missed your offer.  Had a look a the photos on Gum Tree and have to say I'm interested.  Will get back to you tho' as I'm still awaiting the glacial BA process. 
Cheers

----------


## SquarePeg

no worries - I still have a few of them up in place if you did want to see them, but not for long as we're almost ready for the roof to go on.
PM me if you need any other info - I'm pretty motivated to get rid of them as soon as possible as they take up a fair bit of room and given my total site is only 190m2, space is tight!

----------

